# AYA Yeoman 12bore?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut,
got the chance of a AYA Yeoman for a good price. Its about 20 years old and like new condition.
I dont _need _another shotgun but its a nice looking thing and you can never have enough guns!:mrgreen:
Lots of reviews on the net, but I'd like your BS free opions please.


----------

